# ariens 10ML60 jaw coupler and clutch keep disengaging



## gmjunky87 (Feb 18, 2014)

I was using my ariens and it stopped throwing snow and made a bad clacking sound. disengaged the clutch. took the cover off and saw that the jaw coupler and clutch weren't engaging just spinning. shut engine off, engaged them by hand, started it engaged clutch it worked for about 20 min than disengaged again. what did I break and how much of a pain is it to get apart to replace? I'm not highly mechanically inclined but know a little. I've downloaded the manuals and parts manuals.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

There is a spring that keeps tension on the engagement lever to keep it engaged. It may be weak or may have come off altogether? Shouldn't be a difficult repair at all. I can't put up pix right now, but someone else may be able to put some up soon for you to follow. There was a thread yesterday on here about starting issues with an Ariens 10000 series and member Westminster put up some pix of the clutch area which may help...


----------



## gmjunky87 (Feb 18, 2014)

I saw that in the exploded diagram, looks like a bugger to get out!


----------



## gmjunky87 (Feb 18, 2014)

took the blower attachment off and looks like the clutch jaw just needs two allen head screws tightened. didn't see a spring anywhere. keyway on the shaft for the blower wasn't even broken


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

gmjunky87 said:


> took the blower attachment off and looks like the clutch jaw just needs two allen head screws tightened. didn't see a spring anywhere. keyway on the shaft for the blower wasn't even broken


10ML60 would be a first series machine, right? So only one lever which engages the drive-train as well as the auger/impeller. The clutch jaw has 2 set screws to prevent the jaw from sliding off the impeller shaft. There is also a woodruff key between the shaft and jaw. This locks the jaw into position and prevents the jaw from spinning around the shaft. If yours is spinning, then this key is most likely sheared. You will need to remove the set screws, pull the jaw off the shaft, and replace the key.


----------

